# "F*** S*** Up"(sorry for the profanity)



## pistelli32

I need to find the English to Latin of the Phrase "Fuck Shit Up" 

I tried a few online translators but they wouldn't translate the words Fuck and Shit. I was wondering if those words were even in the latin language


----------



## Outsider

You do realise that that's an English-specific idiom... And one I'd never heard before, I might add; did you make it up?


----------



## elpoderoso

Outsider said:


> You do realise that that's an English-specific idiom... And one I'd never heard before, I might add; did you make it up?


It could mean to fuck shit up
                   to fuck things up
                   to mess things up.


----------



## Outsider

You're quite right. Thank you for the explanation. 
I doubt that you could use "shit" for "stuff" in Latin, though. That seems to be specific to English. I'm not even sure that they said "fuck" for "mess up"...


----------



## relativamente

Most Latin dictionaries don't include words considered rude. So for shit is used excrementum or faeces, also stercus.  "Not only Latin dictionaries but a lot of modern languages dictionaries, although it seems that more modern and comprehensive dictionaries include all words. I suppose "merda" is a Latin word, but have not found it in my dictionary but the Real Academia Spanish Dictionary says that "mierda" comes from the Latin merda. This word is in almost all Romance languages, but I am not sure if in Romanian there's a derived from merda.  I have found "cacat".
For the word fuck there's in Latin the root fut, which is also very prolific in the derivates in other languages.These two roots "fuck" and "fut" must come from an Indo-European root since they are very similar.


----------



## Whodunit

Relativamente, I have found all these words in my dictionary:

_merda, ae_ (origin unknown) = excrement
_excrementum, i_ (excerno) = secretion; saliva
_faex, cis_ (origin unknown) = sediment; dreg
_stercus, oris_ (cf. NHG "Dreck"/NE "dreg"?) = dung; _curse word_
_caco _1 (_cf. Gr. κακάω_*) = to shit; to besmirch
_°futuo, tui, tutum _3 (_vulgar_;_ cf. battuo_) = to whore; to have sexual intercourse
_°frico, cui, c(a)tum_ 1 (_cf. frio_) 

I'm not quite sure about a good translation of the phrase into Latin, though.

° means unclassical


----------



## judkinsc

I had a Latin professor once suggest that the reason Latin was a dead language was because it didn't have any way to curse. He was being sarcastic, but I've never come across any curses that weren't religious--"Hercule"--or just some word for a prostitute. I do remember Catullus using a few words in his Carmina, 16, but they were transitive verbs and vulgar only from context. He said "pedicabo ego vos et irrumabo:" I will perform anal intercourse on you and force you to peform felatio on me) [Idiomatically: I will fuck you up the ass and make you blow me.]
I imagine you could use the verb "pedico, -are" as the verb to "fuck."
Another one of the words Catullus uses is "caenum, -i", for "mud, filth, slime." Perhaps that would suffice for "shit." He also uses "cacata carta" in 36 for "shit-covered sheets [of paper]."
The idiom will still translate as nonsense literally, though. You would need an idiomatic translation instead. What do you really want to say? Pick a subject, object, and verb.


----------



## Outsider

Latin profanities -- plenty to choose from.


----------



## judkinsc

Outsider said:


> Latin profanities -- plenty to choose from.


Nice information, even if it is on the somewhat unacademic Wikipedia. It does note that Classical Latin is devoid of cursing, since cursing was in the Vulgar, which explains my professor's comment earlier.
There are about a dozen words on the site, and 7 Futuere: to copulate is listed. Perhaps that would help Pistelli32 find an accurate translate.


----------

